# fluid seen in fetus stomach UPDATE 14/01/10



## sweet lady

Hi can someone please help me, please

Im 21wk pregnant today and i had my 20 week scan yesterday. On the scan they said that there was fulid in the baby' stomach and that there could see a bright area on the baby's bowel. In regard to the fluid they said that the medical term is called "ascites" and it is dangerous for the baby. I was so upset that when they were talking to me that i could not take anything in like it was a dream all i know is that i have to go back tomorrow at 12:30 for another scan. Can someone please shed any light on what this means for my baby, has anyone else been through this. please can some one help me as im so scared because if i lose this baby i dont know how much more i can take. Please help.

Thanks


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi,

What an awful time you are having 

It may not be the worst case scenario that you are imagining though.  They will know more once they have done a more detailed scan tomorrow, and then you will have more of an idea and a plan for what is happening,

Sorry I can't help more, but I would only be guessing, as I don't know the full details of the scan,

please let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## sweet lady

I had a futher scan with two consultants on 31/12/09 and they said that they think that the fluid in the stomach looks like it has reduce a little bit but they can still she a white area coming up on the scan when they look at the bowels. They said that this is called echogenic bowel but they still could not tell me the exact reason for this. I was told that it could be that the baby had swallowed a bit of blood when i was bleeding in the first few weeks of the 1st trimester but i doubt it is this as my 12 wk scan never showed this problem. I was also told that it could be a abnormal chromosome even though i came up as very low risk when i had my n.t scan. She said that i could have a amniocentesis but was a small risk of miscarriage, 1% which is 1 out of 100 women will lose their baby but that i should think about it first.

When i previously attended my 20 wk scan when i got the news they tested my blood for any infections such as Cytomegalovirus, Toxoplasmosis and Pavovirus. Thankfully they have come back negative but im still awaiting the result for the Pavovirus but the consultant seems to think that this will come back negative as well as im no longer anemic.

The consultants then said they will refer me to UCLH hospital down warren street for me to have a cardiac scan to check the baby's heart. After leaving the two consultants i felt a tiny bit better then i did after speaking to the other consultant when i had my 20 wk scan as they were taling to me about possibly termination and about the baby dying the womb, me still having to go into laour which really, really left me and my partner in distress

on Monday 4th I saw the specialist at UCLH hospital and had a really in dept scan. He said that in his opinion he thinks the fluid in the baby's stomach is moderate and not severe as previously stated on my 20 wk scan print out. He could also still see the white area coming up on the scan over the baby's bowels. This has not got any better or worse from the 20 wk scan. he said that he is cautiosly optimistic that the baby has a perorated bowel and not an abnormal chromosome but could not be 100% sure. He said that i could still have a amniocentesis but said that having that procedure is not on his high list of priority for me to have but for my own piece of mind that i could have the test if i wanted too. We also got tested for cystic fibrosis.

Me and my partner left the room for a bit to discuss it and agreed to have the amniocentesis as the specialist was not 100% sure what the problem was which is fair enough plus i think i could of mentally handled the rest of he pregnancy not knowing.

The consultant who carried out my amnio said my chance of miscarriage was 0.5% which is 1 in 200 due to me having the test at 21wk 5days. 

Anyway i got a call today saying that the first part of the test for  Down's syndrome, Patau's syndrome, and Edward's syndrome all came negative which we are over the moon about the 2nd part of the test results will be back in 2-3 wks. I was told that if the first part came back ok the second part will most likely will do as well but im not too sure how true this is. I will just wait for the result

Anyway i just wanna thank you for your help and support


----------



## emilycaitlin

You must both be on such an emotional rollercoaster at the moment. Things are sounding quite positive, so I'll keep everything crossed for you,

let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## sweet lady

HI WANTED IF YOU COULD ADVISE ME AGAIN PLEASE IF POSSIBLE. I WENT BACK TO UCLH HOSPITAL YESTERDAY AND SAW ANOTHER CONSULTANTS AND SHE SAID THAT THE WHITE AREA ON THE BOWEL LOOKS BRIGHTER BUT THE FLUID AMOUNT IN THE STOMACH APPEARS TO LOOK THE SAY. SHE SAID THAT SHE THINKS THAT THE BABY HAS MECONIUM PERITONITIS DUE TO BOWEL PERFORATION BUT IS NOT 100% SURE AS THEY HAVE NOT ESTABLISHED THE COURSE OF THIS PROBLEM. SHE SAID THAT SHE DOES NOT THINK THINGS LOOKS GOOD FOR THE BABY AND THAT IT MOST LIKLEY WOULDF NOT MAKE IT AND THAT I WOULD STILL HAVE TO GO INTO LABOUR AND GIVE BIRTH BUT THAT THEY WOULD STOP THE BABY'S HEARTBEAT BEFOREHAND. WHEN SHE TOLD ME THAT I WAS SO SHOCKED AT THE LEAD CONSULTANT LAST WEEK WAS SO OPTIMIST. WHAT I WANTED TO KNOW THAT BABY'S WHO HAVE BEEN DIAGNOSED WITH MECONIUM PERITONITIS DO THEY HAVE A HIGH MORTALITY RATE AND IS RIGHT FOR THEM TO STOP THE BABY'S HEARTBEAT WITHOUT 100% KNOWING FOR SURE THAT MY BABY HAS MECONIUM PERITONITIS

THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi,

I don't know enough about it I'm afraid, but I'm working tomorrow, so I'll try and find out more for you then,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## sweet lady

Thanks so much


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi,

I'm afraid I didn't get seeing a dr at all today whilst I was at work, it was really busy.  I'll try again tomorrow for you,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## sweet lady

Thanks its really appreciated


----------

